# Best betta "treats" or "snacks"?



## MMad1121 (Dec 21, 2011)

I want to get boo something like a special snack for Christmas, and I was wondering if there is something out there that you would highly recommend? Preferably from petco or petsmart?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

my bettas love freeze dried brine shrimp and freeze dried bloodworms, both available at petco and petsmart, just remember, moderation, these are not a daily food, and a betta's stomach is the size of it's eyeball ;-)!


----------



## MMad1121 (Dec 21, 2011)

Right, I was thinking for breakfast tomorrow morning 

How many do you feed at one time?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

LOL aww thats sweet, i'd say 1-2 bloodworms, as for the brine shrimp, the one I buy comes in cubes, break off a tiny chunk and soak in a small cup with water from the tank, then you should be able to see the individual shrimp, which are about the size of a grain of rice, and I usually give 2-3 of these max


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Frozen foods are great as well, I would pick those up.


----------

